# Wicking issues?



## Spongebob (12/7/18)

@Silver and all other subtank owners......if the subtank leaks out the airflow, whats wrong with my wicking? too little? Too much? Too high, too low? 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail (12/7/18)

Probably too little cotton or it's not packed flush against the wick holes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/7/18)

I agree with @Moey_Ismail . If the wick holes are covered it won't leak.







If you have the RBA PLUS the cotton must cover the holes as in the last pic on the left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (12/7/18)

If he has the original with bottom juice holes then it’s a dog to wick properly it always leaked like hell because every time you filled tank and closed it the pressure would push wicks up and away from the juice holes

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spongebob (12/7/18)

Thanks for the feedback it is the plus and when i opened just now i noticed there was too little cotton at the juice holes so lazy as i am i just cut extra pieces of cotton and shoved it in there..... bad move...... dry hit city.......!!!!  


Will open again tomoz and go with bigger ID coil? will maybe allow for some more cotton? 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks for the feedback it is the plus and when i opened just now i noticed there was too little cotton at the juice holes so lazy as i am i just cut extra pieces of cotton and shoved it in there..... bad move...... dry hit city.......!!!!
> 
> 
> Will open again tomoz and go with bigger ID coil? will maybe allow for some more cotton?
> ...



Lol @Spongebob - stuffing extra cotton in there. hehe. But how will that extra cotton feed the juice to the coil?

Just want to agree with all the posts above. You need to have enough cotton to cover those juice holes. Once it's in, just prod it very gently with a fine instrument (like a small screwdriver) so you can see it plugging the hole from the outside. 

I go with a 2.5mm ID coil in my Subtank Mini RDA Plus base - and its fine

In fact, I will go so far to say that it's the most leak proof RTA i have. And it goes with me in the car everywhere - even on hot days. What a champion this RTA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

